# Alignment jig



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thought I’d share my latest table saw alignment jig with those of you that don’t want to waste 65- 95 on table saw alignment gadgets, here my version of it.
It’s adjustable for different distances and angles. The dial is 0.0005 which I picked up on eBay for practically nothing, they have the digital ones at harbor freight stores also but not on line.
It’s much easier to make it out of piece of wood but I like the look of Lexan and aluminum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rockler

You did a nice job on that one BUT
You know I'm going to come back with Grizzly 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g9624
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Dial-Indicator-1-4-Range-x-0005-/G9807

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/636
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/637

==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job Router. Hope you don't mind if I borrow your idea. I have the dial like Bj showed with the magnetic base and the problem is I can't use it on my table saw because the table is aluminum. Your method will work great on the table saw miter gague.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi curiousgeorge

To use a magnetic base on Alum. use a small 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" sq.flat stock and some double sided carpet tape, works well for that type of job...


==========







curiousgeorge said:


> Good job Router. Hope you don't mind if I borrow your idea. I have the dial like Bj showed with the magnetic base and the problem is I can't use it on my table saw because the table is aluminum. Your method will work great on the table saw miter gague.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Who you callin' cheap?*



Router is still my name said:


> .... those of you that don’t want to waste 65- 95 on table saw alignment gadgets, here my version of it.


I confess, I too was enamoured with the high dollar alignment jigs. I shamelessly ripped off the TS Aligner jig. Does a lot, but could not justify his price. Granted it sits in the box 99.5% of the time, but when needed it's worth it's weight in aluminum!

Mine was done out of aluminum on an old South-bend 13" lathe using a milling attachment. I sure wish we had the milling machine at work back then, because it would have been a lot easier for the set-ups. Still, it works great!

It can work horizontal as shown, but there is another arm that lets it do vertical measurements as well. Just pop off the bearings on the bottom and you can level extension wings, bit heights (overkill) and lots of other measurements. I've got a couple of different size bearings, because the miter slot on the bandsaw is shallower than on the table saw. I've also got a few different tips to fit in different applications. The flat button works best for bit or saw blade type.

http://www.ts-aligner.com/tsalignerjr.htm

He's got some great videos, and you can make a lot of jigs similar to his, but you might find his to be what you want.


----------

